# briggs & Stratton cam shaft



## rwolf (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, I replaced a connecting rod in 13hp motor. I pulled out the cam shaft to tighten the rod bolts. Did not pay attention how it was inserted relative to piston and valve position. How do i know how to place the cam shaft back in? Ron


----------



## looslimb (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, the camshaft has to line up with the crank in order for the valve timing to be correct. There is usually marks on the cam gear and the crank gear that need to be aligned when the gears mesh... Make sure that those marks are next to each other at the point where the gears come together.


----------

